# Hunting with canon vixia hf g20



## swamprat93 (Oct 26, 2014)

Hey I just purchased a canon vixia hf g20, and I'm not gonna lie, I know the basics of it but other than that I'm clueless. I just want to know if anybody has had experiences with it and what settings would work best for me while hunting. Thanks for any help!


----------

